
Designing usable hypertext documents in Mosaic (1994) - cxr
https://dl.acm.org/doi/epdf/10.1145/196355.196438
======
cxr
Archived version is here; snapshot taken before the ACM's COVID-era relaxation
of its paywall policy expired:

[https://web.archive.org/web/20200630042233/https://dl.acm.or...](https://web.archive.org/web/20200630042233/https://dl.acm.org/doi/pdf/10.1145/196355.196438?download=true)

